

A deeper look inside Google's O3D API - MrMonkeyTeets
http://startupearth.com/2009/05/28/a-deeper-look-inside-googles-o3d-api/

======
mahmud
No relation to Ogre3D, affectionately known as "O3D"

<http://www.ogre3d.org/>

